# McAfee VirusScan



## Nickless (Dec 22, 2005)

I just purchased McAfee VirusScan 2006. Later i found out that when i update it to 2007 i'll have to pay again. Is that true???


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

I believe that your 2006 product subscription that you paid for did not include product upgrades only signature upgrades. So yes you probably will have to pay to upgrade to 2007.


----------



## jessica87au (Aug 10, 2006)

Whatever you do DON'T upgrade with McAfee right now.

Their latest free "upgrade" has screwed my computer. While my computer is IDLE my CPU usage regularly will go up to 100% for no reason. And when you look to see what process are taking all that up? You guessed it - McAfee. Not Happy.

You can't even register at the moment to go complain on their own help forums (which are supposedly rated "No 1"), as the security code refuses to acknowledge. Its ridiculous. 

And it's not just me - every McAfee subscriber has suddenly been subjected to beta testing a crappy product. You can read about it on their forums (just forget about registering). I did not pay my subscription to be subjected to page loading times of up to 5 minutes. That's right. 5 MINUTES. Its slower than dial up. I've got high-speed broadband with unlimited downloads. The fastest internet page load I've gotten so far since this supposed "upgrade" was 5 seconds. 

It can take up to 10minutes just to load Microsoft Word. And forget about having 2 or 3 programs open at once. It just kills the computer.

Their recommended course of action at the moment is to disable your firewall and your viruscan. Fantastic advice. Really, really great. 

If anyone can help heres my specs:
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600

McAfee Products:
Security Centre
Ver: 7.0
Build: 7.0.317

VirusScan
Ver: 11.0
Build: 11.0.209
DAT Version: 4825.0000
Engine Ver: 5100.0194

Firewall
Ver: 8.0
Build: 8.0.198

Site Advisor
Ver: 1.6
Build: 1.6.3459

Spam Killer
Ver: 8.0
Build: 8.0.226
Content Ver: 8.0.47.0

Privacy Service
Ver: 9.0
Build: 9.0.370

Data Backup
Ver: 1.0
Build: 1.0.154


Even if someone could just register with McAfee help forums or something and put these details down for me. They're trying to tell people thats its just a small problem with a few customers. I doubt it. It took me 12mins to just look at the REGISTRATION page of these forums. The help features are useless. The tech advisors refuse to get back to me. 

I can't call for assisstance - I live in Australia and for some unknown reason beyond my control I got the US version of the damn product. It was $119US and when you convert that into australian dollars....The exchange rate is not good now. All the service is for the US - I actually can't contact the australian help people.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I will try to register for you and post your complaint in their forum. AS for McAfee, I really don't like any of their products. I stick with Symantec and Zone Labs.


----------



## Nickless (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback 

i returned the software.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

Here are a few good AV programs to replace McAfee with:

*Kaspersky AntiVirus 6.0
Norton AntiVirus 2006
Norman Virus Control Plus 6
Nod32*

Also, here are a few free ones that do ok:

*AVG Free 7.1
AVAST! 4 Home Edition*


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Hey jessica87au McAfee forum is runnning: http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/


----------



## jessica87au (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for your help - I really appreciate it


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

If i were you, I would get rid of McAfee. I have never used one of their products and never will. I would go with either Kaspersky AntiVirus 6.0, Norton AntiVirus 2006 or Nod32.


----------



## tehnnec (Aug 14, 2006)

kaspersky is nice..ive had it since,i never had issues with it..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been using AVG and Avast! on my systems, and they've worked fine. Much smaller resource footprint than either Norton or McAfee, and they've been just as effective as far as I can see.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

jessica87au said:


> Whatever you do DON'T upgrade with McAfee right now.
> 
> Their latest free "upgrade" has screwed my computer. While my computer is IDLE my CPU usage regularly will go up to 100% for no reason. And when you look to see what process are taking all that up? You guessed it - McAfee. Not Happy.
> 
> ...


----------

